# Camera Standard profile for EOS RP in Lightroom Classic



## mpphoto (Apr 8, 2019)

A few days ago Adobe updated Lightroom Classic to support RAW files from the EOS RP. I was happy about this update, but I noticed the only profiles available are the Adobe profiles (Adobe Standard, Adobe Color, Adobe Vivid, etc.). No Camera Standard profile, which is what I prefer to use.

Has anyone else noticed this with EOS RP files in Lightroom Classic?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2019)

Profiles were redone a year ago.









Adobe Announces Profiles and Lightroom Classic CC & Lightroom CC Updates


Adobe recently announced substantial changes to the Camera Profiles feature in Lightroom Classic CC, Lightroom CC, and Adobe Camera Raw, plus a number of essential updates to the Lightroom products.




www.digitalphotopro.com


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 8, 2019)

mpphoto said:


> A few days ago Adobe updated Lightroom Classic to support RAW files from the EOS RP. I was happy about this update, but I noticed the only profiles available are the Adobe profiles (Adobe Standard, Adobe Color, Adobe Vivid, etc.). No Camera Standard profile, which is what I prefer to use.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this with EOS RP files in Lightroom Classic?


Saw the same thing, no profile for the RP. I used the Adobe versions for now.


----------



## navastronia (Dec 1, 2019)

Bumping this thread. Anyone have any idea about when RP camera matching profiles may be coming, or an easy workaround to use the 6DII profiles, since those should be pretty close?


----------

